# Maximo like apps for Iphone



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

So are there any apps like Maximo for the Iphone?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You don't need auto switching apps like Maxymo. Just leave both apps on. Your acceptance rate will go down, but you'll probably get more pings and make more money.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

i currently leave both open and just switch back and forth, I am just being lazy and would love something that did it automatically for me.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> i currently leave both open and just switch back and forth, I am just being lazy and would love something that did it automatically for me.


I actually switched from my iPhone to an android just to test those apps out. I didn't see the point after my first day. Took the android back and went back to my iPhone.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

My point was that there's no need to switch back and forth. NONE. All you're doing is taking yourself offline to keep your useless acceptance rate up.


----------

